
Webassembly and CloudABI – A Match Made in Heaven - lachlan-sneff
https://medium.com/wasmer/webassembly-cloudabi-b573047fd0a9
======
writepub
I really wish the PWSIX succeeds. While CloudABI is a good concept, I don't
want to port the million libs already working with a POSIX ABI to another new
one

